# Websites Slow to Respond



## jimlabit

I am having difficulty with websites being slow to respond. My computer has an Intel I7-1100K CPU running at 5 ghtz. I have 64 mb of memory running at 3200. My GPU is an AMD RX6600XT. It is running Windows 11 with the latest updates installed. My ISP is ATT with 1 gb service. I perform a broadband speed check and am getting 850 mb down and 875 up. With all this being said, when I load a website into my Chrome or Microsoft Edge browsers, it takes 30 seconds for the site to come up, and many times it says the site is unaccessible. I had similar problems when my ISP was Mediacom. Anyone have an idea what the problem could be. With my computer hardware and 1 gig internet service, I believe my response times should be dramatically fast, not the speed of dial up response from years ago. Thanks for any assistance you may be able to provide.


----------



## HoraceC

Hi jimlabit,

Have you power-cycled the router and restarted the computer?


----------



## jimlabit

Thanks for your response. Yes I have. In fact, I changed internet service providers, although the primary reason for doing this was a dramatic increase in the first ISP's prices. The new ISP had a different modem with 1 gig service, which was an upgrade from the previous 300 mb service. The computer has been rebooted multiple times, as this has been an ongoing issue for a while now. The only other thing I can think of is that I replaced Windows 10 with Windows 11, but I am not sure that is when the problem started.


----------



## HoraceC

Edge and Chrome are both Chromium based browsers - it might be worth trying a Firefox to see if the issue persists. 

Sometimes security software (e.g. Antivirus/Internet Security suites) cause this behaviour when they are malfunctioning. Disabling temporarily might be worth a try.

Also, are Edge and Chrome up-to-date?


----------



## spunk.funk

Try changing the DNS settings to Google's
8.8.8.8 Primary
8.8.4.4 secondary


----------



## jimlabit

Looks like I found my problem. The VPN I have been using is causing the problem. It's weird because I have been using this VPN for at least a year and this problem just started. However, when I turn it off, problem solved. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction HoraceC.


----------



## pbug56

jimlabit said:


> Looks like I found my problem. The VPN I have been using is causing the problem. It's weird because I have been using this VPN for at least a year and this problem just started. However, when I turn it off, problem solved. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction HoraceC.


That VPN might not like or be set up properly for your new ISP.


----------

